# Surrey DIY recommendations



## ClassicG&T (1 July 2013)

Hi not sure if Surrey is South East but wandering if anyone can recommend any DIY yards in and around Guildford area?  Turnout and stable with hay/straw needed.

Thanks


----------



## chaps89 (2 July 2013)

Millstream House stables, Ripley.
Kelmstone Stud, Philpot Lane, Chobham.
Bridley Equestrian, Worplesdon (There is 2 yards, the big one and a smaller one about 500 yards down the road that uses the big yards facilities)
Hi-fly equestrian, Ockham
Burrows Lea, Shere
Runkley Farm, Sutton Green
There's plenty more but my minds gone blank! www.liverylist.co.uk also try the book at Frosbury, popped in last week & there was a few in there


----------



## ClassicG&T (2 July 2013)

Ah fab thanks. Hoping to go to uni there but wanna take horse


----------



## *Nik* (3 July 2013)

Blakes Lane Farm in West Horsley


----------



## LynH (7 July 2013)

There's a Facebook page called Surrey Livery Offered/Wanted that has lots of recent entries so worth a try. 
I saw an advert for DIY in Normandy/Ash area which is convenient for Guildford. Also one in Puttenham. 
Good luck.


----------

